# 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!



## Anglerboard-Team (22. April 2008)

werbung




Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
wir suchen 5 Tester für die unten beschriebene *GRAUVELL* Fliegenrute (Klasse 9, 2-teilig).  Eure Aufgabe besteht darin die Rute auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und darüber dann einen Testbericht zu verfassen. 

Das ganze wird so funktionieren:
Ihr erhaltet die Rute per Post – testet sie 2 Wochen und schickt sie dann per Post an den nächsten Tester (*Porto zahlt GRAUVELL*). Am Ende wird die Rute unter den 5 Testern verlost. Die anderen 4 bekommen auch ne kleine aber feine Aufmerksamkeit.  

Bewerbung:
Bewerbt euch bitte per Mail unter fliegenrute@anglerboard.de
In der Bewerbung schreibt Ihr neben eurem Namen + Adresse bitte auch noch ein bisschen was über euch (wer ihr seid, wo ihr angelt bzw. wo ihr die Rute testen würdet usw.  – muss keine Biografie sein, stichwortartig reicht vollkommen  )

*Bewerbungsschluss ist Sonntag der 27.04.08! *


So und hier findet ihr schon mal ein paar Daten zu dem guten Stück! 


*GRAUVELL - DH Fly*
Eine der schnellsten Fliegenruten der Welt. Hochverdichtete „Duplicate Helical“ Faser (100% pure Kohlefaser) sorgen für eine unvergleichlich einmalige Aktion. Von Klasse 4 bis 9, ob 2 teilig oder 4 teilig, ob 229cm,259cm, 275cm oder gar 300cm.
Diese Upper Class Rute wird jeden passionierten Fliegenfischer begeistern. Einfach das Beste!!

(Beispiel: Klasse 9, 275cm, Eigengewicht: 130gr.)
UVP: 249,- €

-	Geschmeidige, Superschnelle Spitzenaktion
-	Edler Portugalkorkgriff
- 	Titanium Rollenhalter
-	FUJI SIC – Führungsring
-	Fightingbutt
-	Hart PVC-Cordura Rohr
-	10 Jahre Totalgarantie








Technische Daten
2,28 mt. Klasse  4  -  82 gr.
2,75 mt. Klasse  4  -  93 gr. 
2,75 mt. Klasse  4  - 108 gr. 4tlg.
3,00 mt. Klasse  4  - 110 gr.
2,59 mt. Klasse  5  -  90 gr. 
2,59 mt. Klasse  5  - 107 gr. 4tlg.
2,75 mt.  Klasse 5  -  95 gr. 
2,75 mt.  Klasse 5  - 110 gr. 4tlg.
3,00 mt.  Klasse 5  - 115 gr.
2,75 mt.  Klasse 9  - 130 gr.
2,75 mt.  Klasse 9  - 140 gr. 4tlg.

Euer GRAUVELL-Deutschland Team!




Datenschutz:
Wir weisen alle Teilnehmer darauf hin, dass die persönlichen Daten der Gewinner ausschließlich für die mit dem Gerätetest in Zusammenhang stehende Korrespondenz benutzt werden und sämtliche persönlichen Daten nach Beendigung der Testaktion sowohl von Anglerboard.de als auch von Grauvell Deutschland unverzüglich gelöscht werden.


----------



## Flyonly (24. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe ich das richtig gelesen... Klasse 9, 2-teilig. Wieso gibt Grauvell eine Rute in einer eher weniger gebräuchlichen Klasse zum Test. Wäre da eine 4,5 oder 6er nicht angebrachter gewesen. Gibts auch die passenden Leinen? 

Gruß

Flyonly


----------



## fritte (24. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Mußte best. noch selber kaufen, damit testen darfst.
Ne, ich bin ja großer Fan von Grauvell, aber diese Aktion finde ich nicht geeignet.
Vorallem eine Rute für 5 Leute???????????
Das ist keine Promotion, sondern eher nen Witz.


----------



## fiskes (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Jetzt komme ich ausgerechnet wegen schlechter Witterung diese 2 Wochen nicht an meinen Lachsfluß#q
Wenn die Rute bereits durch 5 Hände gegangen ist, wer will sie dann noch ?
Sehr komische Aktion, spricht nicht für diese Firma.
Gruß Robert


----------



## BigEarn (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



fiskes schrieb:


> Wenn die Rute bereits durch 5 Hände gegangen ist, wer will sie dann noch ?


 
Ich |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

dafür das das thema auf der startseite festgesetzt ist ganz schön wenig resonanz??
dabei ist das doch ein sehr großzügiges angebot... :q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



> Gibts auch die passenden Leinen?





> Mußte best. noch selber kaufen, damit testen darfst.




Moin,
Schnur gibts nicht dazu.

Wer ne 9er Rute ernsthaft testen will - der sollte vorher auch schon öfter mit ner 9er hantiert haben - und dann hat man in der Regel ja die passende Schnur dazu 

Warum es ausgerechnet ne 9er ist kann ich euch leider nicht beantworten - aber es wird sicher seine Gründe haben. (Werde diesbezüglich aber nochmal bei Grauvell nachfragen!)



> Jetzt komme ich ausgerechnet wegen schlechter Witterung diese 2 Wochen nicht an meinen Lachsfluß


Wenns nachvollziehbar ist - wird man in so einem Fall sicherlich noch ne Woche dranhängen können.  

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein Dankeschön an die bisherigen Bewerber - am Montag kriegen diejenigen die dabei sind ne Mail von mir!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

So, hab nun von Grauvell ne Antwort mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung erhalten.



> Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
> zunächst einmal möchten wir uns bei den bisherigen Bewerbern bedanken. Die große Resonanz hat uns sehr gefreut!
> 
> Da doch einige Fragen aufgetaucht sind, hier noch ein paar Hintergründe zu dieser Aktion:
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Weiß nicht, was ihr habt Jungs #h

Da kann man 'ne Fliegenrute für lau "abgreifen" und das ist das auch nicht richtig #c


----------



## AGV Furrer (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Sorry und bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich möchte hier keinem seine anglerischen Fähigkeiten absprechen.
Aber ich frage mich wirklich wieso dieses Angebot dann nicht auch im fliegenfischerforum (wohl das größte deutsche Forum speziell zu dieser Fischer) und in leidenschaft meerforelle (wo sonst findet man im netz soviele Meerforellenfischer) veröffentlicht wird?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Mensch Volker, Du bist mir ja einer.|rolleyes
Auf jeden Fall wäre Ergebnis in dem erstgenannten Forum recht vorhersehbar gewesen. |supergri
Die Sache mit den Sponsoranglern macht mich jetzt aber etwas gierig ......

Gruß Tom


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Schnur gibts nicht dazu.



Das halte ich für sehr unklug.


----------



## AGV Furrer (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Was mir eben in der Antwort von Grauvell Deutschland erst aufgefallen ist:


> vor allem auch Meerforellenfischer die eine Rute suchen mit der sie gut durch den Wind kommen


 
Wer bitte fischt mit einer 9'er Rute auf Meerforellen? 
Selbst für Hecht nehm ich nur eine 8'er Rute.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



> Wer bitte fischt mit einer 9'er Rute auf Meerforellen?
> Selbst für Hecht nehm ich nur eine 8'er Rute.



Ich denke genau um z.B. soetwas herauszufinden werden Gerätetests durchgeführt.
Lass doch die Leute erstmal testen... dann wird man genaueres wissen. 

@Kyllfischer
deine geistigen Ergüsse habe ich in den Off-Topic Thread verschoben.
Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast - dann lass es bitte bleiben.


----------



## AGV Furrer (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Sorry Franz,

aber die Aussage 





> vor allem auch Meerforellenfischer die eine Rute suchen mit der sie gut durch den Wind kommen


 ist doch wohl wirklich etwas abwegig.
Für Meerforellen werden, bezogen auf Einhandruten, Ruten der Klasse 7 (allerhöchstens 8) benutzt, wobei viele Ruten AFTMA 6 und teilweise auch AFTMA 5 einsetzten.

Deshalb muß doch die Frage erlaub sein, wer beim Meerforellenfischen solche schweren Ruten überhaupt benutzt.

Zudem ich denke ein Test mit Ruten der Klasse 4, 5 oder 6 hätte bei weitem mehr Resonanz gebracht und das Ergebnis wäre, da es sich dann um Ruten der Standardklasse gehandelt hätte, sicherlich auch mehr Aussagekraft gehabt.

Vielleicht lesen die Jungs von Grauvell ja mit und überlegen es sich noch mal welche Ruten Sie zum Test bereitstellen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Leute, Leute,

ich wollte mit meinem ersten Hinweis hier keine Palastrevolution auslösen, beruhigt euch mal wieder.

Jetzt schlagt euch doch bitte nicht gegenseitig die 2-teilige 9'er Meerforellenruten um den Schädel.
Obwohl, dann würden es drei- oder vierteilige Exemplare (je nach dem wie oft ihr zuschlagt) und wären zumindest im Transport schon mal besser geeignet als 2 teilige (die heute auch fast keine Firma mehr anbietet).


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> aber die Aussage ist doch wohl wirklich etwas abwegig.
> Für Meerforellen werden, bezogen auf Einhandruten, Ruten der Klasse 7 (allerhöchstens 8) benutzt, wobei viele Ruten AFTMA 6 und teilweise auch AFTMA 5 einsetzten.


 

Mit Verlaub, Klasse 8 ist Standard an der Küste. 7 und 9 sieht man auch, 6 ist schon ungewöhnlich und 5 habe ich noch nie gehört. Da ja meistens großvolumige Streamer bzw. bei recht viel Wind gepeitscht wird, hat das auch eine gewisse Logik. Dazu kommt das es teilweise in Mode kommt überschwere Schußköpfe zu werfen.

Für die Küste wäre sicher eine 8er das geeignete Gerät, aber so abwegig ist eine 9er auch nicht.

Uli


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Sorry Franz,
> 
> aber die Aussage  ist doch wohl wirklich etwas abwegig.
> Für Meerforellen werden, bezogen auf Einhandruten, Ruten der Klasse 7 (allerhöchstens 8) benutzt, wobei viele Ruten AFTMA 6 und teilweise auch AFTMA 5 einsetzten.
> ...





Moin AGV Furrer.. sag mal wie oft fischt Du denn so mit ´ner 5-er auf Meerforelle? Ich bin ja an Allem interessiert, was die Fliegenfischerei an der Küste anbelangt, und meistens wird die Range von 7-9 gefischt, und teilweise sogar mit Zweihandruten !!
Ich habe sogar verschiedene Male statt ´ner Mefo einen Dorsch dran gehabt  den Drill mit ´ner 5-er Rute möchte ich mal erleben.
Ausserdem muss man die Klassifizierungen nach AFTMA sehr vorsichtig betrachten, weil je nach Wurfangewohnheiten, und Situation eine 9-er gerade ausreichend sein kann.
Ich fische meistens mit einer 8-er Rute, nutze aber bei extremen Bedingungen schon manchmal einen 9-er Schußkopf.Der schafft was bei windstärke bis 6 von links hinten, oder von der Seite.

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (25. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Schxxxx :c Wieder alles falsch gemacht :c

Da sagt mir ein Däne, der seit fast 30 Jahren mit Fliege auf Meerforellen losgeht, bei Wind und bei deiner Motorik, Georg, nimm 'ne 8er, wenn Du damit gut fischen kannst.

Und jetzt muss ich lesen, das der echte Fachmann 'ne  5er oder 6er fischt.

Gibts es da ein internationales Standardwerk, wo das festgelegt ist - eine Tabelle, welche Fische ich mit welcher Klasse fangen darf ? |kopfkrat

Helft mir bitte weiter  :q :q


Im Ernst - vielleicht sollte die Rute erst getestet werden. Das ist mir hier ein bisschen Gackern um ungelegte Eier :q


----------



## jflyfish (26. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, 
ich glaube auch, dass eine #9 Rute beim MF angeln eher exotisch ist -- das ist bei mir z. B. die einzige Klasse, die nicht besetzt ist sonst von 5,6,7,8 für MF -- ja auch #5 und 8 eher sehr selten. Und wenn ich bei Freunden nachsehe -- solchen, die das 10 Jahre und mehr betreiben -- ist das ebenso. Deswegen hat hier auch keiner passende Schnüre vermute ich mal. Ich wäre damit überhaupt nicht an einem solchen Test interessiert -- selbst mit Schnur nicht -- 

Also Hechtangler meldet euch -- die Klientel, die auf Permit und ähnliche Salzwasserfische mit #9 losgeht -- würde sich dafür auch nicht interessieren (2teilig, etc.)

TL, Juergen


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Es ist immer so wunderbar wie viele Experten sich hier im Forum treffen. Ein 8er Rute hat vor Jahren mal als Standard gegolten, mittlerweile geht der Trend allerdings sowas von deutlich in Richtung 6er. Eine 9er Rute ist IMHO völlig übertrieben für den gedachten Einsatzzweck. Der Großteil der bei dieser Art gefangenen Fische bewegt sich doch eh im Bereich bis 55 cm! Das sind Fische die ich durchaus auch mit ner 5er Rute behaken würde. Alles bis 70 cm ist mit 5er Gerät auch absolut vernünftig zu handlen! Kann zwar mal ne Minute länger dauern, aber so einen Fisch muss man erst einmal an den Haken bekommen. Was den ganzen Kokolores mit großvolumigen Streamern angeht, klar gibt eine Zeit in der die Trutten deutlich besser auf große Fliegen gehen, der Haupteil der Meerforellenfischerei mit der Fliege spielt sich aber eher im Bereich Tangläufer, Garnelen etc. ab, also nix, was man nicht auch mit ner 5er Rute bewerkstelligt bekommt! Was den Einsatz von Zweihandruten angeht, kommen auch eher Klassen um 7/8 bzw. 8 zum Zuge, alles andere ist IMHO echte Spinnerei! 
Eine 9er Rute zum testen anzubieten ist zwar nett gemeint, für die uns zugängliche Fischerei aber leicht bis mittelschwer übertrieben!

T


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

bewerbungsschluss war ja gestern. steht schon fest wer die rute testen darf????


----------



## dat_geit (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@Tobsn

Was die Küste angeht gebe ich dir sicherlich in weiten Teilen Recht.

Wer allerdings plant auf Hechte zu fischen und auch an Zandern interessiert ist und damit nach unten muß, der wäre gut beraten eine Rute zu haben, mit der er die schweren Köder noch einigermaßen bewegen kann.

Spätestens beim Rapfen hört der Spaß vom leichten gerät auf. Einen Rapfen im Strom ab 70cm hälst du nicht mehr mit deinem leichten Gerät.

Aktuelle Meldungen aus dem Oberlauf der Bramau über mysteriöse Fische, die einem das Backing von der Rolle reißen, so wie Gespräch beim German Fly Festival im Angesicht einer 10er mit 10" mit abnehmbaren Fighting Butt machen beim Angesicht strak kämpfender Rapfen bis zu 1m Länge Sinn.

Wer schon mal erlebt hat, wie sich bereits ein Fisch um die 70cm im Drill verhält, der freut sich auf jeden weiteren Kontakt mit dieser Spezies.

Ausserdem gibt es Meerforellen und Lachse nicht nur im Salzwasser, sondern eine deutliche Anzahl größerer Fische auch in Auen und Tidenflüssen nördlich der Elbe bis an die Spitze Dänemarks.

Ich ärger mich schon lange, dass es mir nicht gelingt die Lücke von der Einhand zur Zweihand im Tidenbereich der Stör nicht schließen zu können.

Meiner 8er fehlt da ein wenig den richtigen Kopf auch des Nachtens sicher bewegen zu können.
Kurz und schwer muß er sein......vielleicht reicht es mit einer 9er....

Wie man sieht gibt es durchaus doch Einsatzbereiche, die sich zum Teil gerade in den letzten Jahren entwickelt haben.

Übrigens war die 10er in 10" für das Fischen im Strom des Rheins und Neckar entwickelt worden.
Ein Streamer für das Fischen auf Zander hat dort nen verdammt schweren Kopf, ne Menge Karnickel und ist damit beinahe aber nur beinahe unwerfbar.

Ausserdem muss man solche Fische erst mal aus der Tiefe pumpen können.
Wir fischen da normalerweise mit Spinruten von Wurfgewichten bis über 100gr.

Daher nimmt man oft statt Fliegenrute für diese Streamer mangels Gerät die Spinrute. Das geht aber vermutlich auch anders.

Grauvell hat vielleicht diese Marktlücken erkannt.

Ich habe auch Gerät von 4-8 bei mir. Aber jede Klasse hat bei mir einen Sinn und ddas richtige Gewässer oder den richtigen Zielfisch. Wenn sie dann ach mal beissen würden.|supergri

Ich verstehe nicht, warum selbst unter uns immer diese verdammten Grabenkämpfe ausgetragen werden müssen und warum man plötzlich jemanden schief ansehen muß, nur weil er mit ner 7/8er Rute auf Meerforelle fischt.#d


----------



## Dorschjäger (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Klasse 9 ist das wirklich wahr ? Wo soll ich die testen ? 
Außerdem war ich schon ein paar Mal Testfischer, aber da durfte ich die Rute danach behalten.
Das ist von Grauvell kein guter Schachzug !!


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Tobsn
> 
> Was die Küste angeht gebe ich dir sicherlich in weiten Teilen Recht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nie behauptet das eine 9er Rute keine Existenzberechtigung hat, was mich hier lediglich nervt sind diese selbsternannten Experten, die andere Leute als blöde hinstellen, wenn sie sagen das diese Klasse für Meerforellen wohl ein bisschen "overdone" ist. Ich selber habe eine 8er Rute fürs Meerforellenfischen, hab diese jedoch im letzten halben Jahr kaum mehr in die Hand genommen, weil ich überwiegend mit ner 6er fische... Abgesehen von mir, ist eine ganz klare Trendbewegung hin zu 7er, 6er oder gar 5er Ruten zu beobachten und wenn es Leute gibt die mit 9er Ruten oder überschwerem Zweihandgerät an der Ostsee fischen, mag das zwar stimmen, ist jedoch bitte nicht als repräsentativer Querschnitt zu verstehen!

T

Btw., meine Erfahrung mit Rapfen ist eher spärlich, ein 68er ließ sich jedoch am 5er Gerät recht gut beherrschen. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## stephan_81 (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@tobsn: brauchst dich nicht eines besseren belehren lassen. ich fische sehr viel am rhein und habe auch schon gute zander und sehr gute rapfen fangen können. dabei brauchte ich keineswegs ne 10er rute. habe meine 9er rplxi abgegeben nachdem ich nen 85er rapfen damit innerhalb von zwei minuten im hauptstrom ausdrillen und landen konnte. nen 78er zander an der 8er rute war auch sehr schnell platt. ich fische bei sauwetter ne 8er wobei der trend auch am rhein klar zur 6er rute geht, wenn es nicht zu windig ist. 
gruß
stephan


----------



## dat_geit (28. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@Stephan_81

Da würde ich mich gerne noch einmal genauer bei dir schlau machen.
Denn das würde mein bisheriges Weltbild mächtig ins wanken bringen und auch hier eine Menge Gerätehersteller arbeitslos machen.

Ist hier nicht der rechte Thread dazu. Mache nen neuen auf und stelle dazu ein paar Fragen.

Andy


----------



## porscher (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

gibt es nun ein ergebnis der auslosung???? bewerbungsschluss war ja sonntag!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



> gibt es nun ein ergebnis der auslosung???? bewerbungsschluss war ja sonntag!!!



Selbstverständlich! Die ausgewählten Tester haben *wie hier im Thread angekündigt* gestern ne Mail von mir bekommen


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Bei einigen fragt man sich echt, was die morgens zum Frühstück trinken. Wenn man sich diese Postings mal durchliest kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.

Es hat überhaupt keiner gesagt, dass eine 9er eine optimale Küstenrute ist. Fertig. Wer so ein Teil fischen will, der wird sich schon melden und muss sich hier wohl kaum sagen lassen, dass er ein Volltrottel ist, da er nicht mit ner 5er oder 6er Rute gegen den auflandigen Wind peitscht.

Wäre ja nett wenn der eine oder andere mal von seinem halbjährigen Erfahrungsross runterkommt. 

Uli


----------



## Tobsn (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



> Es hat überhaupt keiner gesagt, dass eine 9er eine optimale Küstenrute ist. Fertig. Wer so ein Teil fischen will, der wird sich schon melden...


 
Doch im übertragenen Sinne schon bzw. als Standard hingestellt!



> was die Fliegenfischerei an der Küste anbelangt, und meistens wird die Range von 7-9 gefischt, und teilweise sogar mit Zweihandruten !!


 


> und muss sich hier wohl kaum sagen lassen, dass er ein Volltrottel ist, da er nicht mit ner 5er oder 6er Rute gegen den auflandigen Wind peitscht.


 
Das hat ja so auch niemand gesagt, aber wer eine 9er als zu heftigt empfindet wird zumindest als inkompetent dargestellt. Ich hab mal das Getackle im LMF Prozentual grob ausgewertet das Ergebnis:

5er: 12%
6er: 24%
7er: 24%
8er: 38%
9er: 2%

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Qerschnitt eher bei Klasse 6-8 liegt...

T


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Tobsn schrieb:


> 5er: 12%
> 6er: 24%
> 7er: 24%
> 8er: 38%
> ...


 
Ist vielleicht doof rübergekommen. Tut mir leid. Es sollte keiner als inkompetent dargestellt werden. Wenn du dir das anguckst, dann liegen 64% bei 7 und höher. Die 12% 5er sind wohl auch wirkliche Spezies. Aber ich denke nun haben wir auch genug Wind gemacht und verweise auf Andys Posting.

Uli


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ tobsn: 1.ich habe niemanden wegen seiner Rutenwahl abqualifiziert.
2. aus deiner Ermittlung im LMF kann man sehen, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung 7-9 garnicht so falsch liege.
3. habe ich die feste Überzeugung, dass es trotz klassifizierung der Rutenhersteller unterschiedliche 8-er, 9-er usw. gibt.
Somit kann es durchaus sein, dass man von den Wurfeigenschaften eine 9-er leicht mal mit ´ner 8-er vergleichen kann. Ohne Hersteller und Klassenangabe wäre ich jedenfalls nicht unbedingt in der Lage, den Unterschied herauszuwerfen.
Übrigens jeder Fliegenfischer nutzt gern die leichteste Ausrüstung, die geht.--Macht ja den Reiz des Fliegenfischens mit aus.


Gruß   Peter


----------



## Tobsn (29. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Zunächst einmal sind 9er Ruten einfach nicht Standard, fertig! Des Weiteren ist völlig klar, das viele Leute noch Ruten aus älteren Beständen/Zeiten fischen und der Trend ganz klar zu Ruten in Klasse 6-7 geht! Für die Herbstfischerei sogar tatsächlich in Richtung #5... Die Wahl von Grauvell ist wie Volker schon gesagt hat recht merkwürdig und ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen jemandem eine 9er Rute zum Meerforellenfischen andrehen zu wollen! Warum Grauvell nun tatsächlich so ein Modell für den deutschen Markt zum Test anbietet ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel... Volker hat recht wenn er sagt, dass hier mit einer Bandbreite #5-7 deutlich mehr Leuten geholfen wäre. So bleibt der Test an komischen Einsatzgebieten hängen und ich bezweifle dass dies wirklich etwas bringen wird. Ich kenne niemanden der eine Rute dieser Schnurklasse sinnvoll einsetzen könnte. Aber, und das zum Abschluss, dies ist ein freies Land und jeder kann testen lassen was zum Teufel er testen lassen will. Ob dies der Marke hilft, wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln...
Abgesehen davon halte ich Rutentests sowieso für unsinnig, weil man kaum objektive Kriterien für einen Test festlegen kann. Jede Rute, sofern sie nicht gleich bricht, ist so gut oder schlecht wie der Tester bzw. seine Vorstellung von einer guten Rute!

T


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo,

ich kann Volker und Tobsn nur zustimmen #6 ... ich bin wirklich kein MeeFo-Experte und auch kein super Wurftalent, fische aber inzwischen auch mit einer schnellen 6er Rute an der Küste auf MeeFo, sowie mit einer schnellen 5er Rute auf Hornhecht.



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Ich fische meistens mit einer 8-er Rute, nutze aber bei extremen Bedingungen schon manchmal einen 9-er Schußkopf.Der schafft was bei windstärke bis 6 von links hinten, oder von der Seite.


Ich bezweifle, daß eine höhere Schnurklasse wirklich Punkte bringt, wenn man ab einer bestimmten Windstärke mit einer niedrigeren Schnurklasse nicht mehr zurecht kommt. Und für einen kräftigen Wind von links hinten braucht man auch keine 9er. Wir hatten dieses Frühjahr z.B. einen Tag mit 'nem 5er NW-Wind, der von links vorne auf unsere Stelle stand. Da habe ich mit der 6er Rute keine Beeinträchtigung gegenüber meinen Freunden mit ihren 7er und 8er Ruten gespürt, eher im Gegenteil ... ich hatte den Eindruck, daß mein 6er intermediate SK mit dünner monofiler Runningline sogar noch besser durch den Wind ging und weniger verdriftet wurde, als die dicken schwimmenden Schnüre und Schußköpfe in den höheren Schnurklassen meiner Freunde. Für mich ist die 6er das perfekte MeeFo-Gerät.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es hat überhaupt keiner gesagt, dass eine 9er eine optimale Küstenrute ist.


Wenn aber ein Hersteller eine 9er Rute damit anpreist, daß die besonders für Meerforellenangler attraktiv ist, die eine Rute suchen, mit der sie gut durch den Wind kommen, dann frage ich mich schon, ob die die aktuelle Entwicklung in der MeeFo-Szene und auf dem Gerätemarkt nicht ein bißchen verschlafen haben?! Abgesehen von der Schnurklasse ist eine zweiteilige Rute auch nicht mehr so wirklich zeitgemäß #d

Wäre die 9er als 3- oder 4-teilige Hechtrute angeboten worden, wäre das eher schlüssig und interessant gewesen, denn zum Werfen schwerer Hechtstreamer braucht man einfach das höhere Schnurgewicht.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wäre ja nett wenn der eine oder andere mal von seinem halbjährigen Erfahrungsross runterkommt.


Apropos Erfahrung ... hast Du schonmal eine moderne schnelle 6er Rute an der Küste gefischt und direkt mit einer 8er oder 9er Rute verglichen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kof (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Abgesehen von der Schnurklasse ist eine zweiteilige Rute auch nicht mehr so wirklich zeitgemäß #d

@tisie: erklärst du mir das?

ich habe neulich noch eine # 6 LPXe in zweiteilig bestellt;
fühle mich mit zweiteiligen ruten einfach wohler.

bin aber auch kein "frequent flyer", der permanent zwischen den bahamas, alaska & patagonia pendelt... da würde ich mehrteilige ruten bevorzugen.

allerdings ist der unterschied der zweiteiligen zu meiner dreiteiligen LPXeRS, bzw zur vierteiligen Z-Axis eines freundes maximal empirisch nachweissbar (was die "aktion" angeht, die mehrteiligen werfen sich keinesfalls schlechter).

cheers
marc


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo Marc,



kof schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Schnurklasse ist eine zweiteilige Rute auch nicht mehr so wirklich zeitgemäß #d
> 
> @tisie: erklärst du mir das?


gerne |wavey: ... zweiteilige Ruten über 8' sind auch beim Transport im Auto unpraktisch. Eine dreiteilige Rute kann ich problemlos quer in den Kofferraum legen, auch mit einer zweiteiligen Rute bis 8' funktioniert das noch problemlos, aber alle längeren zweiteiligen Ruten muß ich schon schräg über die Rückbank legen.

Der Markt wird inzwischen eindeutig von 3- und 4-teiligen Ruten dominiert und ich sehe darin auch keine Nachteile. Das meinte ich mit zeitgemäß ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## dat_geit (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Wir kommen hier ganz klar an einen Punkt, wo wir wohl alle zustimmen können, wenn ich sage:

Schußköpfe haben den gerätepark ziemlich aufgemischt und sorgen plötzlich für beinahe unendliche Möglichkeiten und auch für das Werfen, wo vorher kaum etwas mit der Vollschnur ausgeführt werden konnte.

Sicherlich ziehen mittlerweile auch die Hersteller mit gut gemachten Zwittern und einer unglaublichen Anzahl von plötzlich unterschiedlchen Bellylängen hinterher.

Aber bei normalen Vollschnüren, insbesondere bei schnellen Sinkraten und Sinktips sind meines Erachtens die starken Ruten mit hohen Wurfgewichten immer noch gefragt.

Ne WF7S Sink 3 kann ich wunderbar mit meiner 6er beherrschen, aber als Vollschnur wird das schon grenzwertig im Fließgewässer.

Das soll als Beispiel dienen, dass wir derzeit glaube ich gut aneinander vorbei reden. 

Ausgemachte Küstenfischer, die eher noch mit Stillwassersituationen vertraut sind, haben dabei völlig Recht, wenn sie für sich langsam in den Klassen nach unten sinken.

Wenn ich aber heute abend in den Tidenbereich der Stör gehe und dort auf Salmoniden oder Zander fsichen möchte, komme ich mit ner 5 oder 6 er selbst mit Schußkopf nicht weit.

Ich muss schnell runter und da ist das Problem. Wie ich im Rapfen und zander Thread schon schrieb, möchte ich den sehen, der ne Sink 3 Vollschnur mit einem vorgeschalteten Sinktip aus der Tiefe ziehen will.

Ich glaube wir alle haben völlig Recht, nur befinden wir uns nicht unbedingt in Vergleichbaren Situationen.

Bitte keinen weiteren Glaubenskrieg. 

Andy


----------



## kof (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ tisie | dat_geit:

komplett einverstanden ;-)

cheers
marc


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Na Toll !!!

Zu spät gelesen #q,aber was soll´s die Mefo´s sind hier eh
am abwandern und für die Lachssaison ist es noch zu früh.
Die Forellen hier in der Gegend sind nicht gross genug für ´ne 
#9 Rute.


Der     STF:g


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Tisie schrieb:


> Apropos Erfahrung ... hast Du schonmal eine moderne schnelle 6er Rute an der Küste gefischt und direkt mit einer 8er oder 9er Rute verglichen?


 
Nee, aber ich fische ne flotte 7er mit ner passenden Schnur und das funzt bestens. Eine 9er habe ich auch durchaus schon mal in der Hand gehabt und weiß, dass sowas alleine wegen des unkomfortablen Handlings für mich nicht in Frage kommt. 

Allerdings mag ja nun auch nicht jeder ne schnelle "moderne" Rute. 

Ich hatte neulich ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem renommierten Gerätehändler, der sich über diesen Trend etwas beklagt hat. Er meinte, dass durch die sehr flotten Ruten !manche! Angler dazu übergehen mit leicht überschweren Schußköpfen zu fischen, was dazu führt, dass es Probleme mit den Steckverbindungen gibt.

Vielleicht kommen wir ja klar damit, dass je nach Einsatz, Wurfstil und individuellen Vorlieben die Schnurklassen 6, 7 und 8 an der Küste durchaus Standard sind und es bei 5 und 9 eher ungewöhnlich ist.

Uli


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ all: Bin halt nur´n Bewegungslegasteniker und kann mit dat fine Tüüch nich ümm...oder so.
Werde diesen Fliegenpfahl für Euch testen und mal was dazu berichten :q:q:q

Peter


----------



## Stingray (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ all: Bin halt nur´n Bewegungslegasteniker und kann mit dat fine Tüüch nich ümm...oder so.
> Werde diesen Fliegenpfahl für Euch testen und mal was dazu berichten :q:q:q
> 
> Peter


 

Seit Mel hast Du ja auch eine Fliegenrute weniger  ( man soll damit werfen nicht fechten). Da must Du Dich ja auch nach etwas neuem umsehen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hi Andy,



dat_geit schrieb:


> Wir kommen hier ganz klar an einen Punkt, wo wir wohl alle zustimmen können, wenn ich sage:
> 
> Schußköpfe haben den gerätepark ziemlich aufgemischt und sorgen plötzlich für beinahe unendliche Möglichkeiten und auch für das Werfen, wo vorher kaum etwas mit der Vollschnur ausgeführt werden konnte.


dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Grundsätzlich ist ein Schußkopf + Runningline nichts anderes als eine Vollschnur mit einer Schlaufenverbindung zwischen Keule und dünner Nachschnur. Ich fische auf einer 5er Rute z.B. eine 5er Loop Long Distance Schnur, deren Keule 11,5m lang ist und 12g wiegt. Die gleiche Rute wirft einen Schußkopf von 9,25m mit 12,2g ... genausogut könnte ich aber eine Vollschnur mit kurzer Keule und gleichem Keulengewicht verwenden. Abgesehen davon, daß ich mit dem Schußkopf flexibler am Wasser bin, sehe ich beim Schußkopf keine zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten bez. des Werfens, die ich mit der Vollschnur nicht auch ausführen könnte.

Bez. der Flussfischerei mit schweren Sinkschnüren hast Du natürlich Recht, eine T300 bewältigt man wohl kaum mit einer 6er Rute 

@Uli:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem renommierten Gerätehändler, der sich über diesen Trend etwas beklagt hat. Er meinte, dass durch die sehr flotten Ruten !manche! Angler dazu übergehen mit leicht überschweren Schußköpfen zu fischen, was dazu führt, dass es Probleme mit den Steckverbindungen gibt.


Das liegt in der Natur der Sache  ... eine schnelle, rückgratstarke Rute hat untenrum einfach mehr Bumms, als eine moderate Rute mit durchgängiger Aktion in der gleichen Klasse. Somit verträgt die schnelle Rute auch mehr Gewicht, aber warum das zu Problemen mit den Steckverbindungen führen soll, verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir ja klar damit, dass je nach Einsatz, Wurfstil und individuellen Vorlieben die Schnurklassen 6, 7 und 8 an der Küste durchaus Standard sind und es bei 5 und 9 eher ungewöhnlich ist.


Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen #6

@Peter:



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Werde diesen Fliegenpfahl für Euch testen und mal was dazu berichten :q:q:q


Na dann mach den Stecken mal ordentlich krumm  ... bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin zusammen!!

Sacht' mal ... hat es in diesem Thread nicht mal diverse Postings von Boardie "Kyllfischer" gegeben?
Wo sind die denn plötzlich hin?
Und warum?

TL
Ralph


----------



## Stingray (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> Sacht' mal ... hat es in diesem Thread nicht mal diverse Postings von Boardie "Kyllfischer" gegeben?
> Wo sind die denn plötzlich hin?
> ...


 
Der war böse . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Inkognitofly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo,

Mein Bruder hat nur mal wieder das geschrieben was soooo viele denken,
Und nun wurde er sogar gesperrt 
Aber der Sinn seines Postings hat sich nicht verändert auch wenn manche dies durch Löschung nicht war haben möchten.



> Daher haben wir diese Aktion in ein Spezialisten-Forum gebracht.


Ja nur das das Anglerboard-Forum in Sachen Fliegenfischen wohl eher auf den aller letzten Rängen der Foren ist.
Dies erkennt man an den unzähligen Threads wo anscheinend niemand richtig nachdenkt, oder sich mal die mühe macht die Suchfunktion zu benutzen.
Und die Antworten von den ganzen Usern die vor 2-3 Monaten dieselben fragen stellten sind eher Lachhaft, oder milder ausgedrückt Unqualifiziert.
  Viele Antworten beinhalten“ Habe ich irgendwo gelesen, machen Kollegen auch, etc“ aber kaum einer versucht es mal aus, was vorgeschlagen wird.
  So würde man sehen das vieles einfach Quatsch ist, was mache von sich geben.



Schönen Tag noch


----------



## jflyfish (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, 
wie jetzt? Zensur? sollte das wirklich so sein würde ich das auch gerne wissen. So unberechtigt ist Kritik an diesem Forum für _Fliegenfischer_ sicher nicht.
Jürgen


----------



## goeddoek (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ja, ja - das Leben ist voller Kuriositäten  :q :q

Da wird ein Mitglied "mir-nichts-dir-nichts" gesperrt, weil in diesem Forum "nur" die Wahrheit sagt :c  
Ein paar Wochen darauf tritt sein Bruder auf den Plan, der seit fast zwei Jahren angemeldet ist, aber nie gepostet hat und verteidigt ihn.

Ein Schelm, wer Arges dabei denkt 

@ jflyfish

Klares NEIN - es gibt hier keine Zensur. Berechtigte und konstruktive Kritik ist sogar erwünscht. Schließlich lebt ein Forum davon.

Es ist im AB so, dass jeder mehrere Chancen hat. Ob er die nutzt, ist seine Sache.


Wenn Du Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hast, her damit  #h


----------



## taupo_tiger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

hallo,

seit beginn dieses threads sitze ich auf meinen fingern 

ihr werdet sagen, "wär er doch drauf sitzen geblieben" 
*gg*

ich möchte hier nur iens loswerden

da gabs mal einen skispringer, der hat seine ski so komisch auseinandergetan im flug und immer schlechte noten dafür bekommen

heute weiß (fast) keiner mehr, wie der hieß

aber heute springen alle so


mag sein, daß ähnliches mit dieser rute nicht passiert

bloß wenns keiner versucht, weil #9 ja so gar nicht undsoweiterundsofort

dann werden es in this range ahnungslose wie ich nie erfahren, wie sie sich macht

schöne grüsse von einem neugierigen


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

ich lag bei dem satz mit den spezialisten-forum auch auf dem boden xD
habe mir allerdings jegliche kommentar verkniffen, da er eh gelöscht werden würde


----------



## kof (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@inkognitofly /kyllfischer /farina und alle anderen allwissenden:

mal ehrlich, wenn ihr in einem restaurant esst, das euch nicht passt, dann geht ihr, oder? und ihr würdet - wohlwissend, dass es dort nur fade kost gibt - nicht wieder hingehen, richtig?

warum seid ihr dann immer noch hier? 
um euch über das amöbengeschisse der unterbelichteten mongos hier in der fliegenfischen-sektion das AB zu amüsieren? 
das verstehe ich nicht.

warum gibt es eigentlich foren? 
asymmetrisch verteiltes wissen. 
menschen fragen, andere antworten. 

solange sich jeder an die regeln hält, profitieren alle mehr oder minder davon und das ist gut so.
niemand (ausser euch) weiss alles und wird sich in dieser oder jener situation über feedback freuen. 

dann gibt es da jemanden wie mich, der gerade mit etwas angefangen hat und versucht (quit pro quo) auch mal was zurückzugeben, selbst wenn es noch nicht 100% fundiert ist. 

inkognitofly hat insofern recht, als dass es sicher boards gibt, die -was das ausschliessliche FLIFI angeht- kompetentere user aufweisen; ich bin dennoch gerne hier und daran wird sich nichts ändern.

ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, warum gelöscht wird.
solange niemand zu hass, fremdenfeindlichkeit & straftaten aufruft halte ich alles für legitim, aber das ist rein subjektiv.

just my 2 cents,
marc


----------



## goeddoek (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ Taupo Tiger  |good:

Jepp - wenn nicht einige Unermüdliche am Werk gewesen wären, würde man heute noch keine Fliegenruten an der Küste sehen.
Altmeister Charles Ritz war dem Neuen immer aufgeschlossen.


@ KOF

Dito #6

Gelöscht wird dann, wenn neben den - von Dir genannten Gründen - gegen andere Regeln verstoßen wird > z.B. Boardies beleidigt werden.
Es wird auch niemand "gekickt", weil er Kritik übt.



Zum Thema:

Es ist nun mal die Entscheidung von Grauvell, dem AB die Rute zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das werden die nicht ohne Grund gemacht haben.



@ Bennie

Bist Du jetzt unter die Fliegenfischer gegangen ? Dann darf ich Dich als kompetenten Ansprechpartner begrüßen :m


So - und nun wollen wir uns doch wieder alle lieb haben, näääch ?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



> ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, warum gelöscht wird.


Kannst du auch nicht verstehen - da nichts gelöscht wurde! 

Die Postings wurden lediglich in den Allgemeinen Off-Topic Thread verschoben...


----------



## htp55 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Postings wurden lediglich in den Allgemeinen Off-Topic Thread verschoben...




Stellt sich für mich nur die Frage (ohne als Anwalt für den Kyllfischer auftreten zu wollen, da ich nicht weiß, aufgrund welchen Verbrechens er verurteilt wurde), warum wurden andere "off -topic"-Postings nicht verschoben ? 
Wer entscheidet was fliegt oder was bleibt ?  
Frei nach George Orwell: Alle Tiere sind gleich, aber manche sind gleicher...????
Ratlos
Hermann


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2008)

Ab hier wieder OnTopic (zur Erinnerung: Es geht um die zum testen zur Verfügung gestellten Ruten).
Alles andere wird in diesem Thread jetzt konsequent gelöscht, ihr könnt gerne dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmachen oder (zu empfehlen) ertsmal das hier lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391


----------



## kof (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

habt ihr denn schon feedback zu den ruten erhalten?


----------



## taupo_tiger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo,

hat denn schon jemand ein paar Testwürfe machen können?


----------



## jflyfish (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin,
was ich mich schon lange frage -- werden wir überhaupt etwas über die Test erfahren? Oder gibt es da eine Klausel nur zwischen Testern und Geber, die das ausschliesst?
TL jflyfish


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Oder gibt es da eine Klausel nur zwischen Testern und Geber, die das ausschliesst?
> TL jflyfish




Wozu sollte das gut sein ? Steht doch im ersten Posting, dass die Tester einen Testbericht verfassen #h

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@jflyfish

der erste Tester hat die Rute schon getestet - Testbericht krieg ich vorauss. nächste Woche.


----------



## jflyfish (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Yep Georg, 
steht im ersten posting das Tester einen Bericht verfassen, aber nicht an wen der Bericht geht und ob der öffentlich ist. Hat aber Franz ja jetzt beantwortet. 
TL, jflyfish


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Yep Georg,
> steht im ersten posting das Tester einen Bericht verfassen, aber nicht an wen der Bericht geht und ob der öffentlich ist. Hat aber Franz ja jetzt beantwortet.
> TL, jflyfish




Ja - hast recht. Jetzt, wo ich mir das nochmal durchlese, stelle ich fest, dass man das missverstehen kann.
Der Franzl hat aber ja "alle Klarheiten beseitigt" |gr:


----------



## jflyfish (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

da hier ja sonst nix los ist, frag ich nochmal nach, was ist denn jetzt mit dem Testergebnis  -- muss das erst noch belletristisch aufgearbeitet werden? Kennt eigentlich irgendjemand Fliegenfischprodukte dieser Firma. 
TL, Jflyfish


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> da hier ja sonst nix los ist, frag ich nochmal nach, was ist denn jetzt mit dem Testergebnis  -- muss das erst noch belletristisch aufgearbeitet werden? Kennt eigentlich irgendjemand Fliegenfischprodukte dieser Firma.
> TL, Jflyfish




Nö aber Dich kenn ich ja auch nich |rolleyes
Peter(einer der angehenden Tester)


----------



## jflyfish (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, is ja gut ich frag auch nicht wieder nach -- dann testet man schön weiter, Jflyfish


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ich kenne jetzt eine Fliegenrute dieser Firma...immerhin...näheres wird es bestimmt demnächst zu lesen geben!!!

Man sollte vielleicht geduldig sein.


----------



## dat_geit (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ich denke mal, dass ist Sache der Firma, die uns das Testprodukt zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass ist Sache der Firma, die uns das Testprodukt zur Verfügung stellt.



Moin, *
ne ist es nicht*, ausser man läßt sich entmündigen. Bei mir im Job geht das so: Die Industrie wedelt  mit der großen Banane (hier ist es ja noch nichtmal ne kleine Banane). Und dann wird in den Verhandlungen klargestellt, dass das Gutachtenergebnis ---egal wie es ausfällt --- veröffentlicht wird. Und ein anderes Verfahren hat in einem öffentlichen Forum auch keinen Platz --- es sei den man empfindet sich als unkritischer Werbeträger für die Industrie, 
jflyfish


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Anbei der erste Testbericht:



> *Testbericht Fliegenrute Grauvell  DH 9029*
> 
> Die Fliegenrute DH 9029 von Grauvell (Klasse 9, 9 Fuß Länge, zweiteilig) macht optisch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Ringe, Wicklungen und die silbergrauen Verzierungen vor dem Griff lassen die Rute sehr dynamisch und edel wirken. Der Titan-Rollenhalter gefällt mir vom Design her ausgesprochen gut und passt hervorragend zum Erscheinungsbild dieser Fliegenrute.
> Einzig bei der Optik und Qualität des Korkgriffs mache ich Punktabzüge. Der Kork ist sehr grob und hat bei der vorliegenden Testrute einige ausgebesserte Stellen. Schade, ein höherwertiger Kork hätte das Erscheinungsbild der Rute stark aufgewertet.
> ...


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Äh... Zu schreiben man hätte keine passende Schnur und die Rute daher mit irgendeinem Ersatz getestet is ungefähr so als würde man bei einem Autotest schreiben "In Ermangelung eines Führerscheins habe ich mir den Wagen nur mal so angeschaut..."

T


----------



## jflyfish (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, so ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt. jflyfish:c


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Woher wußte ich nur, von wem, welche Postings kommen |kopfkrat
 |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Schade, das dieser Test so runter gemacht wird. Ich finde es schade, dass es so etwas nicht öfter gibt. Sicherlich sind das nicht so optimale Bedingungen, aber ich würde es prima finden, wenn hier öfter mal Tests und Berichte von ganz normalen Usern stehen würden und nicht von irgendwelchen selbsternannten und firmengesponsorten Spezialisten, bei denen auch das schlechteste Material noch supertoll ist.

Nachdem diese Rute schon schlechtgequatscht wurde, bevor sie überhaupt jemand in der Hand hatte, werden Firmen sich das sicher überlegen, ob das AB dafür das richtige Medium ist.

Schade.

Ich finde den Bericht übrigens durchaus kritisch und lesenswert.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Vor allem können manche scheinbar weder richtig lesen noch haben sie viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.

Ich hab da ja ja auch nicht viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen - dass aber nicht jede Rute sich mit der Schnur am besten wirft, die als Klasse angegeben ist, hab auch ich persönlich schon feststellen können.

Und scheinbar haben die Jungs dann das folgende aus dem Bericht einfach überlesen (wollen??):


> Ich habe dann die Rute mit einer Zweihand-Speyschnur der Klasse 9 bestückt.



Oder anders gesagt:
Ein paar mehr oder weniger qualifizierte Meckerer gibts halt immer........

Davon ab:
Den Test von Uwe fand ich persönlich gut gemacht (auch gerade das werfen mit unterschiedlichen Schnurklassen) und anschaulich geschrieben.
Bin ich schon auf die nächsten Tests gespannt.

Vielleicht wird die Rute ja noch was zum "zandern" oder "hechten" bei uns, wenn man auch schwere Streamer damit werfen können sollte..


----------



## jflyfish (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, ich versteh euch wirklich nicht  --- ich bewerb mich als Tester, weiß, dass es keine Schnur dazu gibt und ich selber keine passende habe  und trotzdem bewerb ich mich --- Mit so einem Test kann ich nicht das geringste anfangen. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch weitere aussagekräftige Tests hinzu.

jflyfish


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, ich versteh euch wirklich nicht --- ich bewerb mich als Tester, weiß, dass es keine Schnur dazu gibt und ich selber keine passende habe und trotzdem bewerb ich mich --- Mit so einem Test kann ich nicht das geringste anfangen. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch weitere aussagekräftige Tests hinzu.
> 
> jflyfish


 
Möglicherweise hat´s Dir noch niemand gesteckt. Kennst Du den Begriff " Fremdschämen " ?
Nein ? Das ist wenn jemand einen so peinlichen Auftritt hinlegt, dass sich andere dafür schämen. Man muß Dir aber lassen, dass Du darin wenigstens eine gewisse Konstanz entwickelt hast.

Ich finde den Testbericht an Aussagekraft jedenfalls Deinen Beiträgen haushoch überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



			
				jflyfish schrieb:
			
		

> ich bewerb mich als Tester, weiß, dass es keine Schnur dazu gibt und ich selber keine passende habe und trotzdem bewerb ich mich


Da hat immer noch einer nicht gemerkt, *dass ne 9er Rute mit einer 9er Schnur *getestet wurde:


			
				Tester Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann die Rute mit einer Zweihand-Speyschnur der Klasse 9 bestückt.



#d#d#d


----------



## Tisie (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem können manche scheinbar weder richtig lesen noch haben sie viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.
> 
> Ich hab da ja ja auch nicht viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen ...
> 
> ...


Du schreibst, daß Du selbst nicht viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen hast und im gleichen Atemzug urteilst Du darüber, wieviel Ahnung andere vom Fliegenfischen haben und stellst sie als unqualifizierte Meckerer hin.

Ich finde es enttäuschend, so etwas von einem Moderator zu lesen, der in seiner Funktion eigentlich sachlich und vermittelnd agieren sollte! Aber das ist leider auch typisch für's Anglerboard ... sowie mal Kritik geäußert wird, kommen meist Kommentare wie:

- Du bist nur neidisch
- Du hast keine Ahnung
- das ist off Topic
- Du willst nur stänkern
- bla bla bla

... und das oft sogar dann, wenn die Kritik berechtigt ist und sachlich/konstruktiv vorgetragen wurde.

Zum Thema ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und scheinbar haben die Jungs dann das folgende aus dem Bericht einfach überlesen (wollen??):
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich habe dann die Rute mit einer Zweihand-Speyschnur der Klasse 9 bestückt.


Scheinbar hast Du wirklich nicht viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, lehnst Dich dafür aber mit Deiner Einschätzung über die Jungs verdammt weit aus dem Fenster! Die Jungs wissen sicher im Gegensatz zu Dir, daß eine Zweihandschnur deutlich schwerer ist, als eine Einhandschnur der gleichen Klasse, d.h. eine Einhandrute (die der AFTMA-Spec entspricht) wird durch eine Zweihandschnur der gleichen Klasse spürbar überlastet sein und alles andere als optimale Wurfleistungen bringen. Deshalb macht der Test einer Zweihandschnur auf einer Einhandrute der gleichen Klasse auch nicht wirklich Sinn. Mal ein Beispiel ... ich werfe auf meinen 7er Einhandruten Schußköpfe mit Gewichten von ~16g, meine 7er Zweihand veträgt aber locker 26g, d.h. 10g mehr Gewicht.

Ansonsten kann ich jflyfish zustimmen, denn eine 9er Einhandrute sollte grundsätzlich 9er Einhandschnüre bzw. entsprechend gewichtete Schußköpfe werfen und wenn das nicht getestet wird, ist eine Beurteilung der Rute diesbez. kaum möglich.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ne Spey-Schnur ist aber mehrere Einhandklassen schwerer als ne Einhandschnur - Da liegt das Prob.

Trotzdem danke für den Bericht.
Von der Farbgebung und vom Design gefällt mir die Rute jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ Barsch-Matthias: Musst du immer vorschreiben? Ich hatte doch extra mitgeteilt, das ich zuerst antworten möchte. Nun ist mein aufwändig ausgearbeiteter Beitrag hinfällig geworden :-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ok. wenn ne 9er Schnur keine 9er Schnur mehr ist, habe ich sicherlich unrecht mit meiner Einschätzung.


----------



## Tisie (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hi Sprocki,



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Barsch-Matthias: Musst du immer vorschreiben? Ich hatte doch extra mitgeteilt, das ich zuerst antworten möchte. Nun ist mein aufwändig ausgearbeiteter Beitrag hinfällig geworden :-(


das tut mir wirklich sehr leid und ich verspreche, zukünftig an Dein Erstpostingsrecht zu denken 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fly-martin (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo

Danke für die sachlichen Argumente!

Da die Rute zum Testen bereitgestellt wurde, sollte sie auch getestet werden - hierzu ist dieser Test doch geeignet. Denn wenn auch hier die richtige ( 9er ) Schnur nicht zur verfügung stand ist ja nicht gesagt, daß eine 9er Schnur auch richtig für die Rute ist - denn wir wissen ja alle daß 9er nicht gleich 9er ist - weder Schnur noch Rute!

Am besten wäre es wirklich die Rute und eine vom Hersteller empfohlene Schnur zu verwenden ( könnte ja auch gestellt werden ... ) um dann nur die Wertung von verschiedenen Werfern zu erhalten. 
Andererseits sollte der Tester gegebenenfalls auch über eine 9er Schnur verfügen und wenn man es ganz ausfürlich testen will auch mal ne 8er und ne 10er werfen sollte ( wobei der Test ja mit einer 8er gemacht wurde )

Warten wir doch einfach die nächsten Testberichte ab ..


----------



## jflyfish (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, das ist ja ein schöner Alarm hier,

Ich versuch mal etwas weniger plakativ zu kritisieren und dafür etwas detaillierter -- aber Fremdschämen (was immer das ist -- macht man das wenn man keine Ahhnung hat?) werd ich mich jedenfalls nicht für berechtigte Kritik ---

Also ich teste eine 9er Rute, hab aber keine Schnur dafür: was kann ich tun. Ich schaue zuerst mal in eine AFTMA Gewichtstabelle -- gibts im Netz! und stelle fest, eine 9er Schnur wiegt ca. 16g (30ft) und damit ca. 1.7g/m. Ferner hab ich eine #8er Pounch (oberes ende für 8er Schnüre), die aber zu leicht ist. Eine 9er Spey mit Kopflänge sicher länger als 15m wiegt damit mindestens 25g auf den ersten 15m und entspricht damit #12 für Einhandruten. Die ist mit Sicherheit zu schwer oder die Rute ist deutlich oberhalb der Specs. 

Da ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben will bastel ich mir einen Schußkopf aus einer alten/billigen  Schnur entsprechender Gewichtsklasse (z.B. 9 oder 10) und bestimme das optimale Wurfgewicht mit der Rute auf der Wiese. Dies teile ich dann in dem Test mit und den anderen Testern wäre hiermit geholfen.

Erst danach würde ich mit der optimalen Kombination ans Wasser gehen weitere Praxistests machen. 

Resümee: Aus diesem Testbericht kann ich nicht entnehmen welche Schnurklasse diese Rute eigentlich hat -- Aufdrucken glaube ich da schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn unser erster Tester sagt, die Rute nimmt eine #9 Speyschnur, dann ist das eher ne 11er Rute als ne 9er. 
Dieser Test soll doch auch interessant sein für diejenigen, die erst seit kurzem oder nur sporadisch das Fliegenfischen betreiben, und die  leicht eine falsche Botschaft aus dem Test herauslesen (siehe die Moderatoren oder Admin's). Deswegen meine zugegeben kurze und plakative Kritik.

jflyfish


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Wiederhole mich genauso gerne nochmal:


> Ok. wenn ne 9er Schnur keine 9er Schnur mehr ist, habe ich sicherlich unrecht mit meiner Einschätzung.





> Aufdrucken glaube ich da schon lange nicht mehr


Wohl zuercht (auch beim Fliegenfischen).

WG - Angaben auf pinnruten oder Durchmesser/Tragkraft bei (geflochtenen) Schnüren sind ja auch nicht gerade überragend objektiv...


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ jflyfish: |schlafen  Wenn das hier alles nix für Dich ist, bzw. Du nicht mit dem zufrieden bist, dann lies doch was anderes.
Es zwingt Dich keiner diese Berichte zu studieren. Andere interessiert´s aber, und zwar in der Form, wie es hier so angeboten wird. Wir freuejn uns in unserer Unzulänglichkeit, Gleichgesinnte zu finden, mit denen man entspannt derlei Dinge in derlei Form diskutieren kann... Such Dir doch einfach elitärere Kreise, wo Du Dich wohler fühlst, und zersabbel diesen Trööt nicht. Oder..noch besser, mach ´nen eigenen Trööt auf, wo Du qualitativ bessere Berichte und Tests veröffentlichst, und warte dann mal ab, was für Reaktionen Du darauf bekommst. Und Du kannst Dir jetzt schon sicher sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die alles noch besser können und wissen.  
Wir verbringen hiermit einen Teil unserer Freizeit !!!!!!!
Da woll´n wir keinen Stress.. ok?

Peter


----------



## jflyfish (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ jflyfish: |schlafen  Wenn das hier alles nix für Dich ist, bzw. Du nicht mit dem zufrieden bist, dann lies doch was anderes.
> Es zwingt Dich keiner diese Berichte zu studieren. Andere interessiert´s aber, und zwar in der Form, wie es hier so angeboten wird. Wir freuejn uns in unserer Unzulänglichkeit, Gleichgesinnte zu finden, mit denen man entspannt derlei Dinge in derlei Form diskutieren kann... Such Dir doch einfach elitärere Kreise, wo Du Dich wohler fühlst, und zersabbel diesen Trööt nicht.
> 
> Peter




Moin Peter et al,
warum sollte ich (nicht mitlesen) -- wenn ich mit etwas nicht zufrieden bin, dann sag ich das auch -- und mit Trööt zersabbeln hat das auch nichts zu tun. Hier gabs konstruktive Kritik -- niemand von den Mitlesern weis jetzt welche Schnurklasse diese Rute wirft und das ist ein elementarer Test. 
Und ich empfinde solche Statements (*Such Dir doch einfach elitärere Kreise, wo Du Dich wohler fühlst) *als deutlich unter der Gürtellinie*. *Ausserdem hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sich hier noch _Andere_ an ihrer Unzulänglichkeit erfreuen.

Ich warte schon mit Spannung auf deinen Bericht:k
jflyfish


----------



## kof (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

also ich finde die hinweise von jflyfish, matthes & mr sprock (so er sie denn verfasst hätte) sehr brauchbar und wichtig!

als anfänger im flifi-business blicke ich die dinge nicht übergreifend; man weiss so das 'testergebnis' zu relativieren.

danke euch!


----------



## Reisender (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Mensch Bruder Uwe_H, schönen Bericht hast du da abgegeben. |wavey:
Und ich wusste gar nicht das du mit Fisch in der Hand so gut aussiehst. :l
Da muß ich mir doch gleich mal das Bildchen klauen damit ich dich in Erinnerung halte wie das ist bei dir mit Fisch.....:m :m :m :m

Ich hoffe du konntest das Rütchen behalten und wirst es mal mitbringen zu einem unser Treffen.#6 #6 #6

Saubaer..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin Peter et al,
> warum sollte ich (nicht mitlesen) -- wenn ich mit etwas nicht zufrieden bin, dann sag ich das auch -- und mit Trööt zersabbeln hat das auch nichts zu tun. Hier gabs konstruktive Kritik -- niemand von den Mitlesern weis jetzt welche Schnurklasse diese Rute wirft und das ist ein elementarer Test.
> Und ich empfinde solche Statements (*Such Dir doch einfach elitärere Kreise, wo Du Dich wohler fühlst) *als deutlich unter der Gürtellinie*. *Ausserdem hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sich hier noch _Andere_ an ihrer Unzulänglichkeit erfreuen.
> 
> ...



Wir sind weder TüV noch irgendeine Prüfungsanstalt. Hier testen freiwillige Angler nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und geben Ihre subjektiven Eindrücke weiter.
Wie Du in einem Deiner ersten postings schreibst, hast Du nicht das geringste Interesse an diesem Test. Demnach, in Deiner über den Dingen stehenden Ausdrucksweise und dem penetranten herumhacken auf diesem Thema, sind Deine Beiträge keinesfalls konstruktiv. Viel eher wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass Du förmlich auf Testaussagen wartest um sie dann zu kritisieren. Das kann man durchaus als zersabbeln werten, auch wenn ich persönlich das anders nennen würde.

Natürlich ist Kritik generell erwünscht und kann wertvoll sein. Allerdings muß sie, um konstruktiv zu sein, den Gegebenheiten und Möglichkeiten angepasst sein. 

Deinen Anspruch auf zertifizierte Versuchsreihen in hochprofessioneller Arbeitsweise kann und will hier niemand nachkommen. Allerdings halte ich persönlich praxisbezogene Meinungen für wesentlich wertvoller, als trockene Testergebnisse. Kleine Ungereimtheiten filtert man halt aus.


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Na dann will ich mich eben auch nochmal kurz dazu äussern.

Ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads hier hat die Vertretung der Firma Grauvell verlauten lassen, dass diese Rute durchaus auch mit einer Schnur der Klasse 8 geworfen werden kann. Daraufhin habe ich mich überhaupt erst beworben. Da ich eben über Einhandschnüre nur in der Klasse 8, bzw eben wesentlich leichter verfügen kann.
Wir alle wissen ja auch, dass die Ruten normalerweise eine Klasse über, bzw unter dem angegebenen AFTMA gefischt werden können. Jedenfalls sollte das kein allzu großes Problem darstellen. Es ist ja fast üblich, jedenfalls war es hier schon oft genug zu lesen, dass man an der Küste mit einem Bass Taper eine Klasse höher als auf der Rute angegeben auf Meerforellen fischt. Warum auch nicht.

Wenn ich jetzt festgestellt habe, dass meine vorhandene Schnur der Klasse 8 für die Rute zu leicht ist, obwohl es schon eine schwere 8er Schnur ist, naja, dann wird man eben mal wagemutig und macht mal eine Nummer schwerer drauf. Zumal die Rute eine verdammt harte Aktion bietet, das ist wirklich kein sensibles Rütchen, das kann ich mal so sagen, schliesslich hatte ich sie in der Hand. Nach einigen vorsichtigen Würfen wird man etwas mutiger, und siehe da, sie hat es einwandfrei verkraftet. Allerdings ist man ja auch so gescheit und zieht dann nicht voll durch. Die anderen Tester wollen ja auch noch was von der Rute haben.

An diesem Rutentest wurde ja schon gemeckert und gemotzt als er ausgeschrieben wurde. Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll gewesen wenn die Firma Grauvell eine Rolle mit einer passenden, für die Rute als angemessen angesehenen, Schnur für den Test beigelegt hätte. Die Ergebnisse wären dann vermutlich wesentlich objektiver ausgefallen. Eigene Schnüre hätte man dann natürlich auch noch testen können.
Warum trifft eine Firma eine solche Entscheidung? Naja, man könnte nun sagen, man hätte keine Lust oder Interesse mehr Material als nötig zum Test rauszugeben. Andererseits könnte man auch sagen, die Firma interessiert vielleicht wie die Rute mit den unterschiedlichsten Schnüren zurechtkommt.
Der Firma Grauvell geht es bestimmt auch nicht darum in diesem Test das ultimative Qualitätsurteil über ihr Produkt zu lesen. Da wird es bestimmt firmenintern auch ein paar Leute geben die Fliegenruten werfen können und klug genug sind eine vernünftige Bewertung der Rute abzugeben. Es wird ja bestimmt auch keine neue Rutenserie auf den Markt geworfen ohne das Teil mal von Seiten der Firma aus getestet zu haben.
Hier geht es wohl eindeutig um Werbung, ein Erscheinen der Firma in gewissen "Fachkreisen", ein Bekanntwerden der Produkte in der interessierten Öffentlichkeit. 

Sich hier über die Politik dieser Firma die Köpfe heiß zu reden und sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen bringt ja eigentlich rein gar nix...da hat niemand was davon. Ich habe hier auch von Anfang die ganze Aufregung um diesen Rutentest nicht verstanden. Natürlich ist es unkonventionell...normalerweise haut eine Firma dann 5 Ruten raus und jeder Tester darf sie behalten. Wäre das hier der Fall gewesen hätten sich vermutlich wohl auch mehr potenzielle Tester gemeldet als es jetzt der Fall war. Vermutlich hätte es dann auch wesentlich weniger Kritik gegeben, ausser vielleicht an der Verteilung der zu verschenkenden Testruten.

Für meinen Teil kann ich jedenfalls eines sagen: Ich habe in meiner Bewerbung bereits angegeben welche Schnüre ich zur Verfügung habe, unter welchen Bedingungen ich die Rute testen werde und was meine Zielfische sind auf die ich es abgesehen habe. Wenn ich dann als Tester ausgewählt werde, dann wird Grauvell vermutlich wohl mit all diesen Umständen einverstanden gewesen sein.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich dann keine Lust hier irgendwelche Aussagen zu lesen, dass dieser Test nicht repräsentativ ist, bzw das ja alles Quatsch ist. Dass man eine Zweihandschnur normalerweise nicht an der Einhandrute wirft weiss ich auch, mach ich auch nicht, hier hat der Zweck die Mittel geheiligt. Die schweren Zweihandschußköpfe hab ich schon bewusst in der Schublade gelassen. 

Wenn hier jetzt einige Kollegen meinen, sie müssten sich über meine Testmethoden, bzw den ganzen Test in seiner gesamten Auführung echauffieren, naja, das ist mir wurscht. Und wenn einige der Meinung sind, man hätte sich ja einen Schußkopf basteln können um den anderen Testern dann weitergeholfen zu haben...dann frag ich mich nur, warum haben die Kollegen sich nicht gleich selbst beworben. Selbst mitmachen, zeigen, dass man es besser kann, beweisen, dass man nicht nur gut ist im Sprüchemachen sondern es einfach durchzieht, dann hätte man auch gezeigt, dass man den Hintern in der Hose hat nicht nur ständig zu meckern sondern sich auch produktiv einzubringen und hier dem Publikum zu zeigen was für ein toller Fliegenfischerhecht man doch ist hier im Anglerboard!!!

Das wars dazu von meiner Seite aus!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Sehr gut, Uwe. #6

Bezügl. der nicht mitgelieferten Schnur könnte es natürlich auch gut sein, dass die Firma einfach sehen will was die Tester mit dem Teil anfangen, wie sie es kombinieren und wie das Ergebnis eines solchen Feldtests ist.
Nicht nur beim Angeln werden Geräte eigentlich kaum in genau der vom Hersteller gedachten Zusammenstellung bzw. auf genau die angegebene Weise benutzt.


----------



## fly-martin (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Uwe : gut geschrieben! :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bezügl. der nicht mitgelieferten Schnur könnte es natürlich auch gut sein, dass die Firma einfach sehen will was die Tester mit dem Teil anfangen, wie sie es kombinieren und wie das Ergebnis eines solchen Feldtests ist.


 
Da braucht man ja nun nix konstruieren. Ne 9er ist nun mal etwas ungebräuchlich. Da haben die Kritiker am Test auch recht. Wenn eine 7er oder 8er angeboten worden wäre, gäbe es überhaupt kein Trara.

Andererseits wirft dich Pounch Pro ja unter anderem auch deswegen so gut, weil sie für die angegebene Schnurklasse reichlich schwer ausfällt.

Von daher...


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Naja, wenn man sich den Verkaufsprospekt von Grauvell anschaut, diese Rute gibt es ja nur in Klasse 4, 5 und 9...dann eben in verschiedenen Längen.

Da kann es dann eben einfach keine 8er zum testen geben. Der Hersteller wird sich wohl etwas gedacht haben dabei, wenn er keine 8er anbietet, warum auch immer, das muss man eben mal in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich den Verkaufsprospekt von Grauvell anschaut, diese Rute gibt es ja nur in Klasse 4, 5 und 9...
> Da kann es dann eben einfach keine 8er zum testen geben.



*


Uwe_H schrieb:



			Der Hersteller wird sich wohl etwas gedacht haben dabei
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

Bist du dir sicher?
Denken ist nicht jedermanns Stärke.

Würde der Hersteller jetzt eine 2er, 7er und 12er Rute anbieten, würde ich es verstehen.


----------



## dat_geit (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.......Ne 8er Schnur an eienr 7er Rute geht ganz gut, an eienr 8er Rute läuft das je nach Schnur auch noch gut, aber habt ihr dann mal nen wirklichen Hammer an das andere Ende geknotet.......ich mein das Fliegen für das Hechtfischern (u.a. Tandemstreamer), dazu noch ein Stahlvorfach........na dämmert es langsam.......manchmal ist da der Körper schon verdammt nah............

Ich fsiche persönlich auch mal gaaaanz tief vom Boot oder Belly und dann möchte ich auch die Schnur schnell aus dem Wasser nehmen, was auch an meinen Fließgewässern meist ne Domäne der leichten Zweihand ist.
Wäre schön, wenn es da ne Rute gebe, die Schnur plus Sinker plus Kanrnickel mit einem Zug hinter mich bringt.........

Löst euch doch mal von der Geräteklasse und lasst euch auf Gedankenexperimente ein.
Auf Schloß Wotersen hatte ich ne Einhand 10" als 10er in der Hand. Die gefiel mir auf Anhieb, wie ich bereits sagte.

Ach ja, steile Ufer haben wir zum Teil auch und bei uns schwimmt inzwischen auch die 10kg Klasse Salmos. Ich kenne einige Kollegen, die gerne mal mit leichten Gerät auf Bachforelle gehen. Die hatten schon mal kurz das Vergnügen so einen Fisch zu Haken und ihn sogar Richtung Kescher zu bekommen.....aber nur in die Richtung........

Natürlich weiß man es halt alles immer besser, aber zum Glück hat Angeln auch viel mit Tüfteln und Fantasy zu tun. 


Andy


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Eigentlich sollte jetzt so langsam der 2. Testbericht kommen, oder? |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Der zweite Testbericht:



> *Testbericht Fliegenrute GRAUVELL - DH Fly Klasse 9 in 9“*
> Nur zu gern las ich den Aufruf sich an einem Rutentest der Fa. Grauvell zu beteiligen. Vor allem wenn es es denn noch um ein eher exotisch anmutenderes Modell einer 9er Einhand mit einer Länge vom 2,75m geht.
> Solche Ruten sind doch eher selten vertreten und wirkken dem Trend, der zu immer kleineren Ruteklasssen geht, entgegen.
> Da ich nicht der filigrane Leichtfsicher bin und auch noch eher einen groben Wurfstiel habe, komme ich nun einmal bestens mit solchen Gerät zu Recht.
> ...


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (1. September 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Der nächste Testbericht



> *Testbericht Grauvell Fliegenrute*
> 
> Hallo,
> wir vom Angelparadies-Herrhausen Team haben diese Rute einem besonderen Drill-Test unterzogen.
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. September 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

:vik: Jetzt ist sie bei mir angekommen.
Optisch gefällt sie auf den ersten Blick zumindest schon mal. Werde also die nächste Zeit nutzen, die Rute zu testen, und dann natürlich auch berichten.
Peter


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hier der nächste Testbericht:



			
				Schutenpiet schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht zum Test der Grauvell Fliegenrute # 9
> 
> Erste Sichtprüfung:
> Beim ersten Blick auf diese Rute gefällt die Farbgebung, aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache. Bei genauerem Hinsehen erkannt man, dass der Griff aus einem nicht ganz hochwertigen Kork hergestellt wurde.
> ...


----------



## jflyfish (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Moin, das entwickelt sich doch hier sehr schön -- und mein Ruf ist ja sowieso schon ruiniert -- ausserdem gibts da noch ein bisschen Aufarbeitungsbedarf.

Das Fazit -- technische Ausführung

@Andreas Wetzer 





> Die Grauvell 9 in 9” ist gut verarbeitet


@Herrenhausen Team 





> Die Grauvell harmoniert optisch, der Blank ist fehlerfrei und gerade, die Ausstattung ist einwandfrei und an der Verarbeitung der Rute ist nichts auszusetzen.
> Alle Ringe besitzen eine sehr solide Qualität und sitzen perfekt in der Flucht, die Ringbindungen wurden sehr sauber lackiert und versiegelt.


@Schutenpiet 





> Bei genauerem Hinsehen erkannt man, dass der Griff aus einem nicht ganz hochwertigen Kork hergestellt wurde.
> Desweiteren erkennt man bei der Betrachtung der Bindungen und deren Lackierungen Schwächen: teilweise haben sich nach unten hin kleine Nischen ausgebildet, in denen sich Feuchtigkeit, Salz, und auch Schmutz festsetzen können, und teilweise sind die Lackierungen ungleichmäßig und zu dick.


 Aber immerhin, die Farbe kam an:m

Ja wat denn nu? Jetzt könnte doch mal der _Moderator mit Ahnung_ #h für die Fliegenfischanfänger ein Fazit ziehen --  

Mein persönliches Fazit ist, das es sich hier um eine Rute der Klasse 9-11 handelt in schicker Farbe, mit der man möglicherweise einen Hecht fangen könnte - so sich einer erbarmt. Aber der schönste Satz ist:

@SP 





> Vom Blank her glaube ich sagen zu können, dass er einen soliden Eindruck erweckt


 -- Von dem bisher gelesenen  glaube ich sagen zu können, dass das für die Berichte hier eher nicht gilt:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q JFL


----------



## Trixie (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, das entwickelt sich doch hier sehr schön -- und mein Ruf ist ja sowieso schon ruiniert -- ausserdem gibts da noch ein bisschen Aufarbeitungsbedarf.
> 
> Das Fazit -- technische Ausführung
> 
> ...


 
moin,
wusste gar nicht, dass hier Oberlehrer unterwegs sind, die postings auf grammatikalische und philosophische sinnhaftigkeit lektorieren.
dachte das wäre ein forum für normale angelfreunde und nicht für notorische fehlersucher und besserwisser.

gruß

trixie


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

oooch, es muss solche und solche geben. Sonst wüsste man mangels Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten ja nicht mehr, dass man selber noch normal ist.....


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@ JFL: Wenn ich den Blank einer fertigen Rute beurteilen soll, dann wird dies durch die Tatsache erschwert, dass durch den Rutenhersteller Ringe, Rollenhalter eingebunden/ geklebt, und auch noch lackiert werden.
Darum meine,- denke ich, sachliche Ausdrucksweise, dass der Blank einen guten Anschein erweckt.
Die Beurteilung des Blanks hat bei der Beurteilung der fertigen Rute meiner Meinung nach nur eine Teilbedeutung...
Aber so ist das wohl....die besten Kapitäne stehen immer an Land. 

Peter


----------



## schadstoff (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@JFL ... Das hat ja schon frast Trollausmaße.... 

Schöne Berichte an alle !
Schade das ich die Rute nicht Testen konnte aber da war ich noch net im Board.


Lg Schadstoff


----------



## Tobsn (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> @JFL ... Das hat ja schon frast Trollausmaße....
> 
> Schöne Berichte an alle !
> Schade das ich die Rute nicht Testen konnte aber da war ich noch net im Board.
> ...


 
Nö, warum? Er hat Recht! Hier werden zum Teil Personen zu testen herangezogen, deren Urteil ich auf den Fall nicht vertrauen würde...

T


----------



## dat_geit (23. November 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

@*jflyfish

Von jemanden mit einem solchen Background hätte ich keine solche Polemik erwartet.
Denn ginge es darum sich in der Sache auseinander zu setzen, wäre es kaum zu solchen persönlichen Angriffen gekommen.

Aber vielen scheint ihr Ruf auch schon zu Kopf gestiegen zu sein.#d

Ausserdem gebe ich dem Vollprofi völlig recht und vertraue lieber Berichten, die professionell geschrieben sind von Leuten die eine kleine Reise und die Ausrüstung gesponsort bekommen haben, um im entsprechenden Ambiente sich eine opjektive Meinung zu bilden und auch in Zukunft in diesen Genuss zu kommen.

noch besser finde ich aber die Werbung in Zeitschriften oder Katalogen, wo Experten ihren guten Namen für eine ganze Serie hingeben, man sie aber trotz dieser unglaublichen Ruten nie mit eienr solchen am Wasser sieht..........

Ich glaube wir waren waren alle nach Kräften bemüht unsere Vorstellungen von einem Test einer solchen Rute hier in die Tat umzusetzen.

Schade, dass wir über keine Ghostwriter verfügen oder einen Lektor hatten bzw. unsere Testberichte bereits vom Hersteller freundlicher Weise vorgedruckt waren.

Ich empfehle für den nächsten Test Fragebögen von oben genannten Kollegen herauszugeben und dabei auch den anderen Herr dabei einzubeziehen.|rolleyes

 Ich möchte es ein wenig drastischer ausdrücken......ich würde mir in einer Distanz innerhalb von 1000m nicht gerade ins Zielfernrohr laufen, wenn mein Spotter das Ziel bestätigt hat und wir eine Freigabe haben. 
Das kann ich nämlich wirklich und alles andere ist reiner Spaß.

Waidmannsheil Heil.....äh Petri Heil


Andy
*


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Anbei der letzte Testbericht von goeddoek:



			
				Testbericht von goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> So – als letzter im Bunde will ich nun auch meinen Testbericht nachreichen. Von einigen sicher schon „heiß erwartet“ ;-))
> Eines noch vorweg – bei vier Testern werden die Berichte sicher nicht absolut identisch verlaufen – es sei denn, sie hätten von einander abgeschrieben. Dafür sind auch die Tester zu verschieden.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisie (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für Deinen aussagekräftigen Testbericht, gefällt mir sehr gut #6

Viele Grüße nach DK #h

Matthias


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Abschließendes Statement von GRAUVELL Deutschland:



> Sehr geehrte Tester der GRAUVELL DH Fliegenrutenaktion.
> 
> GRAUVELL Deutschland möchte sich in aller Form bei Euch bedanken.
> Danke dass Ihr bereit und vorallem so unvoreingenommen gewesen seid und bei diesem
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Piet dankt, und wird die Rute in Ehren halten.
Denn muss ich ja direkt die grossen Trommeln mit der dicken Leine wieder reaktivieren :vik:

Peter


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*

Danke für die intressanten Berichte und Argumente.


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5 Tester für GRAUVELL Fliegenrute gesucht!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Abschließendes Statement von GRAUVELL Deutschland:



Hat einer der Herren Test-Kollegen eigentlich ein kleines Dankeschön erhalten?
Irgendwie ist mir da was entgegangen.


----------

